# chest workout-not sore enough



## cro.an72 (May 28, 2011)

what am I doing wrong? next day after the chest workout, only the outer chest is sore. what can I do so I get sore everywhere?


----------



## Jello (May 28, 2011)

What all are you dong right now?


----------



## cro.an72 (May 29, 2011)

4 sets of flat   5-8 reps
4 sets incline   8 reps
4 sets flies      8 reps
3 sets decline  8 reps


----------



## GetSwullll (May 31, 2011)

What's your goal...bulking, cutting..etc.

I'd try this routine just from what you've put up. 

Flat: 4 sets 5-8
Flies: 3 sets 6-8
Incline: 3 sets 6-8
Incline Flies: 3 sets 6-8
Dips: 3 sets 6-8
**Maybe even incorporate some chest pull overs or cables for a tight squeeze on the Flies routine.


----------



## benny (Jun 6, 2011)

As a first measure, I'll probably work heavier with less sets. You are probably hold the bar too wide and hit more the outer pecs.


----------

